
Are Tim Cook’s Days as CEO Numbered? - mbgaxyz
https://markstcyr.com/2017/10/08/are-tim-cooks-days-as-ceo-numbered/
======
therealahutcb
I think the author misses a few key points here. A) as long as apples stock
price continues in an upward trend Cook is safe. B) lack of lines at product
launches is most likely engineered by Apple itself. It no longer wants to be
seen as a company that caters to first adopters and fringe users, any one
should be able to get access to the next product. This is supply chain
optimization, not lack of innovation. Lastly, we are in an inbetween period
when it comes to consumer products. The current form factor for most of
Apple’s product offering is going to see major shifts in the very near future,
only the tech needs to catch up. Apple, or any company can’t really do much
more with what they have. Better processors, cameras, display pixel
resolution, sure. Remove the headphone jack, add an oled touch bar, why not.
In my mind Cook is riding this out well. Apple has had a lot of missteps, both
pre and post Jobs, but I don’t see any indication that Cook is anywhere near
on his way out.

------
aaronaarzelbart
No they are not.

It's not perfect, and Apple under Tim had no ideas at all, but the money is
pouring in and nothing else counts. Just ask Steve Ballmer.

------
ramblerman
I can't get over the sleaziness of this site...

